
SEC Charges EtherDelta Founder with Operating an Unregistered Exchange - andrew311
https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2018-258
======
mindcrime
Meh. I believe we should disband the SEC, or spin it out into a completely
private/independent organization with not backed by the government's monopoly
on the use of force. It should operate - if at all - in a mode closer to UL,
where it reviews and rates things and provides information that consumers can
(optionally) use to evaluate interactions. But participation should be
voluntary, not based on force.

------
caruana
Charged, settled and Site never went down

